# Most Sandable Waterbased Primer?



## paratrooper

For new cabinets (MDF, Poplar and Birch) I normally use coverstain, SW easy sand oil primer or SW fast dry oil primer and topcoat with waterbourne satin impervo. I'd like to experiment with waterbased primers instead of oil. I recently tried BM waterbased Regal primer and undercoater. It sanded, but not as smooth as oil primer.

2 Questions:

-Any problems with bleeding or discoloration from MDF?
-The most sandable waterbased primer/undercoater?


----------



## TJ Paint

I've had a great time with Fresh Start Superior.

Has great stainblocking ability and sands good on new wood.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Kilz Max is being review as we type.


----------



## TJ Paint

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Kilz Max is being review as we type.


Yeah, just read the article and it sounds like it might be a great primer for new trim, and drywall.


----------



## BrushJockey

From a Jack review, I have good luck with Zinnsers Primecoat2 ( I think just a HD sold product) on new wood.


----------



## PatsPainting

If you can wait 24 hours. Bm advance primer is awesome to sand. Leaves a real nice finish for your top coat.

Pat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

PatsPainting said:


> If you can wait 24 hours. Bm advance primer is awesome to sand. Leaves a real nice finish for your top coat.
> 
> Pat


I have used it, Is over priced and it takes more than 24 hours to sand.


----------



## PatsPainting

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I have used it, Is over priced and it takes more than 24 hours to sand.


Guess it depends on the environment your in.

This door was sanded less then 24 hours and it powered up nicely as you can see in the corners of the panel.

Pat


----------



## TheRogueBristle

PPG Enamel Undercoater

http://www.ppgporterpaints.com/products/primers/seal_grip_latex_enamel/index.htm


----------



## mudbone

BrushJockey said:


> From a Jack review, I have good luck with Zinnsers Primecoat2 ( I think just a HD sold product) on new wood.


 Use it all the time.great stuff.If you have a Menards near you they carry Zinsser products also.


----------



## TJ Paint

BrushJockey said:


> From a Jack review, I have good luck with Zinnsers Primecoat2 ( I think just a HD sold product) on new wood.





mudbone said:


> Use it all the time.great stuff.If you have a Menards near you they carry Zinsser products also.


Does it seal knots at all?


----------



## BrushJockey

I use it interior- usually not (knot Hey! ) a problem


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

TJ Paint said:


> Does it seal knots at all?


No :no:


----------



## mudbone

TJ Paint said:


> Does it seal knots at all?


 No still need Bin for that.


----------



## T.R.MacMunn

I doubt any of you would want to use this primer, but it's by far and away (IMHO) the most sandable WB primer I've ever used. It's formulated to use over "cellular" surfaces, with textures kind of like 150 grit or coarser.
FSC 88, made by Precision Board ( Coastal Enterprises) $68/gal
First 2 coats, full strength, no sanding in between , last coat you thin with water. All coats are applied when "dry to the touch" & then after the top coat has dried completely, you sand it. All 3 will weld together & this will sand out actually too smooth for good adhesion. 
I use this stuff for things that can't easily be sanded & as a filler for minor wounds on exterior stuff.

I wasn't even going to mention this here but then I figured someone may need a high-build primer with these qualities ....... perhaps for repainting old corbells or something. It feathers out beautifully.


----------



## more_prep

Sandable wb primers, for spraying:

SW Kem Aqua Plus surfacer
Becker Acroma Akvasurf
ML Campbell Aqualente

All three sand easily to a powder, without gumming.


----------



## more_prep

Sandable wb primers, brush/roll:

SW Premium Wall & Wood Primer (great)
Zinsser SmartPrime (very good)
Zinsser Primecoat2 (decent)
BM latex enamel underbody (ok)

I've tried most of the others...but these all sand easily to a powder.
The best wb are almost as good as BM solvent based fresh start enamel underbody.


----------



## jack pauhl

Zinsser 1-2-3 plus (smart prime) sanded nice on bare poplar, better than 1-2-3


----------



## DeanV

regular 1-2-3 never was a great sanding product though. But, it was always marketed as a general purpose primer, so I did not expect it to powder fantastically.

Best sanding primer I have used is Agualente. Almost fun to sand. Well, I take that back. BIN is the easiest sanding, but obviously not WB.


----------



## BrushJockey

JP- Is 123+ the same as Smart Prime? SP is an alkyd hybrid.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

He is talking about 123 plus, I've called Zinsser and for some reason some of us get it with this label but its the same product.


----------



## jack pauhl

BrushJockey said:


> JP- Is 123+ the same as Smart Prime? SP is an alkyd hybrid.


I cannot confirm or deny. Only way the box stores can keep price wars down. Stick another label on it and it can't be price matched. Primecoat2 same thing happening there.


----------



## BrushJockey

Now I'm curious - what is PC2 the same as?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Bulls eye @ Lowes


----------



## MasterFritz

*Make Primer Sandable*

I know this is an old thread but this info may be of use.

I have successfully added baby powder (talc based powder) to various waterbased primers to increase their sand-ability. You can add just talc if you have access to it. You can buy it bulk online for pretty cheap. This way you ovoid the awful fragrance in the baby powder. 

I havent perfected the ratios but this will get you close enough to adjust yourself.

I would put about 4oz of water in a mixing cup then add the baby powder until you have a heavy slurry. You would be surprised at how much powder you can add to the water. 

Once you have that slurry mixed up real good you can add that to your quart of sprayable primer. You may want to strain the mix prior to pouring it into your gun.

The primer doesnt really matter but I have had good luck with Kelly Moores 973 Acry-Plex. I have also added this mixture to other primers with great results.

You will be able to actually block sand the surface with a block and not have any gumming. As well as you can get a pretty good build up with that mixture. 

This mix is superior to the SW Kem Aqua Plus surfacer which I cant seem to find anymore here in Northern Cali. 

I also recommend a pressurized cup set up. I was using a Capspray HVLP which worked out pretty well.

The baby powder(Talc) worked the best. I had tried many other compounds in my search for a sand-able primer. Ive tried plaster of Paris which hardens your primer, some odd chemical reaction the minute you mix it in. Ive also tried gypsum same thing hardens the primer as well. Durhams water putty, same thing, and drywall joint compound. Joint compound works but is not worth the hassle and then end product is a bit too rough and hard to sand.

Hope this helps some of you guys out there trying to get a super smooth finish to put your top coats on.


----------

